# Deep Tracks - Led Zeppelin - "Led Zeppelin III" - Choose your favourites...



## Guest (Jul 23, 2018)

View attachment 105900


This is one of a series of polls in which you will be asked nothing more than to choose your favourite tunes from the artist in question.

Please *choose up to six selections* for this particular poll.

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves (when available) will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - Led Zeppelin - "Led Zeppelin III" -

""Led Zeppelin III" is the eponymous third studio album by Led Zeppelin, released on 5 October 1970 by Atlantic Records in the United States and on 23 October 1970 in the United Kingdom. The songs were recorded using The Rolling Stones Mobile Studio, Headley Grange, and Hampshire Island Studios Olympic Studios, London. The album represented a maturing of the band's music towards a greater emphasis on folk and acoustic sounds. This surprised many fans and critics, and upon its release the album received rather indifferent reviews.

"Led Zeppelin III" is generally praised and acknowledged as representing an important milestone in the band's history, and a turning point in their music. Although acoustic songs had been featured on its predecessors, this album showed that Led Zeppelin were more than just a conventional rock band, and that they could branch out into wider musical territory, like folk.

"Led Zeppelin III" was one of the most eagerly awaited albums of 1970, and advance orders in the US alone were close to the million mark.

Led Zeppelin III's original vinyl edition was packaged in a gatefold sleeve with an innovative cover, designed by Zacron, a multi-media artist whom Page had met in 1963 whilst Zacron was a student at Kingston College of Art.

The cover and interior gatefold art consisted of a surreal collection of seemingly random images on a white background, many of them connected thematically with flight or aviation (as in "Zeppelin"). Behind the front cover was a rotatable laminated card disc, or volvelle, covered with more images, including photos of the band members, which showed through holes in the cover. Moving an image into place behind one hole would usually bring one or two others into place behind other holes."

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2018)

"Immigrant Song" -






"Friends" -






"Celebration Day" -






"Since I've Been Loving You" -






"Out on the Tiles" -






"Gallows Pole" -






"Tangerine" -






"That's the Way" -






"Bron-Y-Aur Stomp" -






"Hats Off to (Roy) Harper" -


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Zep III ties with the Runes album for my 2nd favorite after Zep I. It does show well how wide a net that Led Zeppelin was capable of deploying; how versatile they were. So many great songs: _That's the Way, Since I've Been Loving You...._. I remember Led Zep T-shirts with "We Are Your Overlords". And they were (and are).


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2018)

Strange Magic said:


> Zep III ties with the Runes album for my 2nd favorite after Zep I. It does show well how wide a net that Led Zeppelin was capable of deploying; how versatile they were. So many great songs: _That's the Way, Since I've Been Loving You...._. I remember Led Zep T-shirts with "We Are Your Overlords". And they were (and are).



View attachment 105903


………………………


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Wow takes me back…..mannnnnnnnnnnnnnn.

Must have been 1970 and my cousin had a tape he’d made of a song off the unreleased new album, taken off air into a Phillips Cassette. If memeory is correct it was John Peel who had played it. The sound was abysmal, but The Immigrant Song came over loud and clear. Didn’t seem very melodic and I’d certainly never heard anything like that! So he played me Whole Lotta Love and it made more sense….


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I like that III was such a strong contrast to II and IV. I think "Since I've Been Loving You" is the best blues LZ ever did. I'm the only fan of "Friends" so far?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

EdwardBast said:


> I like that III was such a strong contrast to II and IV. I think "Since I've Been Loving You" is the best blues LZ ever did. I'm the only fan of "Friends" so far?


We were cruelly permitted to vote for only six maximum . But I share your appreciation of _Friends!_


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Great album of nice contrasts, but, as with its predecessor, the production is _appalling_. The opener, _Immigrant Song_, is the sort of track that should shove its hands through the speakers and shake you by the throat - instead it sounds like it's being played by your neighbour two doors away. And Robert Plant is so low in the mix at times it's as if he was trying to sing through ten feet of concrete.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

favourite song on Zeppelin 3 remains (hah!) 'Celebration Day' primarily because of Page's brief but superbly melodic guitar break.....oh and I also voted for 'Friends' among others....however 'immigrant Song' leaves me cold as it always has done!


----------

